# ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)



## tuxedo_dj (14 مايو 2007)

:999: الترنيمة الثانية http://www.4shared.com/file/15789470/d75da7a4/Tuxedo_DJ_Mix_2_Taraneem_16Min.html
:999: الترنيمة الثالثة http://www.4shared.com/file/15928225/16cbc568/Tuxedo_DJ_Mix_3_Taraneem_17Min.html

ياريت يا جماعة كل واحد يقول رأية بصراحة و سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## LOLA012 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)*

ميرسى بجد على الترنمتين هما تحفة وبذات ترنيمة فى وقت ضعفى 
وميرسى تانى وربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)*

التوقيع مخالف شيل رقم الموبايل 
الترانيم مينفعش فيها اللى انت عامله دة 

​


----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)*

نسيت اقولك انك متنتظرش ردود من الاعضاء انت عندك 3 مشاركات  ب 3 مواضيع يعنى انت مردتش  على اى حد حاول تعرف الناس بيك الاول  علشان يقدرو يقولو رأيهم بصراحه ​


----------



## tuxedo_dj (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)*

انا بشكرك على رأيك يا(oesi_no)و بحترمة جدا وانا حبيت اعمل حاجة جديدة و تبقى مميزة و انا لسة مبتدئ فى الموضوع دة وهنزل ترنيم تانى قريب جدا ويا ريت تعجبك وانا هاتعب كتير علشان هاعملهم و ربنا يقوينى وبشكرك على رأيك كمان مرة .....


----------



## thanaa (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)*

الترانيم جميلة جدا وربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)*



tuxedo_dj قال:


> انا بشكرك على رأيك يا(oesi_no)و بحترمة جدا وانا حبيت اعمل حاجة جديدة و تبقى مميزة و انا لسة مبتدئ فى الموضوع دة وهنزل ترنيم تانى قريب جدا ويا ريت تعجبك وانا هاتعب كتير علشان هاعملهم و ربنا يقوينى وبشكرك على رأيك كمان مرة .....


الشكر واضح من انك حتى مشلتش رقم الموبايل اللى موجود وكمان زودت الصورة انت يهمك امر التوقيع بتاعك 
التوقيع مخالف يعنى لو تم ابلاغ الاشراف هيحذفو منك خاصية التوقيع يارب تفهم 
وانا وضحتلك فى ردى على الموضوع الاول ليه انا رافض الميكس اللى انت بتعمله بس انت حطيت الموضوع ومبصتش لردود الناس علشان تتعب فى عمل ميكسات تانيه 
ياريت تهتم بمواضيعك وتشوف رأى الناس فيها 
ويارب  ما تزعل منى  
انا عايزلك الاصلح 
علشان متتعبش نفسك ومتلاقيش اقبال من الناس فيجيلك احباط 
اصلك دة حصل معايا قبل كدة 
:a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:
وياريت تتقبل اعتذارى عن الكلام اللى قلته ان كان ضايقك 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## kmmmoo (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## sassooo_91 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)*

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## pola_met (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)*

شكرا جدا على الترانيم ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## MENAVIP2030 (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)*

اكيد الترانيم حلوة اكيد يعنى بس اللنكات مش شغاله


----------



## ميرنابنت العدرا (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليك كتير


----------



## atha (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اوي علي تعب محبتكم الكثيره وربنا موجود ويساعدكم في هذا العمل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم سلام زنعمه
اثناسيوس القمص مكاري


----------



## atha (15 نوفمبر 2008)

atha قال:


> مشكور اوي علي تعب محبتكم الكثيره وربنا موجود ويساعدكم في هذا العمل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم سلام ونعمه@123
> اثناسيوس القمص مكاري


123


----------



## noha jo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترانيم جديدة من (Tuxedo DJ) ادخل و حمل بسرعة (حصرى)*

:smil16:





pola_met قال:


> شكرا جدا على الترانيم ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## عزيزنت (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور


----------



## ايمن عادل (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بحد ترانيم حلوه كتير


----------



## مينا سعد2 (2 يناير 2009)

ميرسى جدا على الترانيم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## نورا ميلاد (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا رينا يعوضكم


----------



## ايمن عادل (3 يناير 2009)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tiger0000 (4 يناير 2009)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## نبيل مكرم (3 فبراير 2009)

سلام المسيح للجميع انا عضو جديد ممكن اتعرف بيكم


----------



## menash (10 فبراير 2009)

نفسى اسمع تمجيد لمرجرجس اخوك مينا من الزقازيق سلام الرب يكون معكم مينا شريف نجيب


----------



## menash (10 فبراير 2009)

ممكن تتخلى الرابط واحد او اتنين 
عايز برامج البير شير القديمة


----------



## اسير الصمت (9 مارس 2009)

*مشكرو اخى على الترنيم الحلوه دى 
منتظرين منك المزيد ​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## صفوت موسي (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي تعبكم


----------



## نبيل مكرم (11 أبريل 2009)

:smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16::crazy_pil:a4::a4::a4:





صفوت موسي قال:


> شكرا علي تعبكم


----------



## جميل كامل (28 مايو 2009)

اشكركم جدا جدا والرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتكمممممممممم


----------



## جميل كامل (28 مايو 2009)

سلام المسيح معكم واحب اناتعرف عليكم            اخيكم فى المسيح جميل كامل


----------



## حانون2 (26 أغسطس 2009)

برام عابد واخوتة:


----------



## بنت المسيح (26 أغسطس 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل ارجوا المتابغة


----------



## samiramzy (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ترانيم هايله ربنا يعوضك:]


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للترانيم الرب يباركك​


----------



## امير فهمى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الترانيم جميللللللللللللللللللله


----------



## fight the devil (16 نوفمبر 2009)

لا اعرف كيف اسمع الترانيم, هل من مساعد
وشكرا


----------



## جنكيز (5 مارس 2010)

tuxedo_dj قال:


> :999: الترنيمة الثانية http://www.4shared.com/file/15789470/d75da7a4/tuxedo_dj_mix_2_taraneem_16min.html
> :999: الترنيمة الثالثة http://www.4shared.com/file/15928225/16cbc568/tuxedo_dj_mix_3_taraneem_17min.html
> 
> ياريت يا جماعة كل واحد يقول رأية بصراحة و سلام المسيح معكم



ووولا اروع من كدة


----------



## ايمن فؤادوهبة (13 يونيو 2010)

رحاء محبة اسال ترانيم لساتر ميخائيل على aymanfouad93******.com


----------



## انور 2002 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرالتعب محبتكم


----------



## صموئيل سامي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد جميلة بس مانزلتش مش عارف ليه


----------



## تاوضروس (30 أغسطس 2011)

كل الترانيم سواء جديدة او قديمة فهي تخاطب الروح والوجدان الانسان ياريت الناس تسمع وتتعظ وتوب عن خطاياها لان يوم الرب قريب  وان بعد قليلا فحياتنا علي الارض لاتقاس بالحياة الابدية مع رب المجد يسوع المسيح في الفردوس وخلي الجهلاء الذين يسيطر علي عقولهم ابليس عايشين في جهلهم وشرورهم الله سيحاسب جميع البشرية كل انسان كما يكون ايمانة واعمالة ايها الاخوة والاخوات المسيحيات نحن نعيش وسط عالم فاسد وشرير كونوا حكماء كالحيات بسطاء كالحمام انتم نور العالم لايوقد سراج ويوضع تحت مكيال بل علي المنارة ليضيء لجميع الناس انتم ملح الارض ان فسد الملح في بماذا يملح


----------

